# Creating a custom texture library in Sketchup



## Neil (11 May 2005)

A forum member asked me for help to create a custom library of textures in Sketchup, and I thought I may as well post the reply here in case anyone else finds it useful  

The Library window is open by default, if you can’t see it go to *‘Window - Material Browser’ *






Change to the* ‘In Model’ *library by clicking the tab. Click the *‘Create’ *button to add a new material. 





Click the *‘Use texture image’ *tickbox, and browse for the image file for the texture you want to add. Also give it a title if you want - enter this into the box top left of the dialog. Click *‘Add’*. Make more textures if you wish, then when you are done click* ‘Close’ *





Your *‘In Model’ *library should now display the textures you have added. To save this as a new library, click the little button towards the top right of the Materials Browser (shown by the green arrow). Select *‘Save As Library...’ *





After saving, your new collection of textures will appear as an entry in the Library proper. To see it, change to the *‘Library’ *tab, and select your library using the drop-down box. I saved my example as *'Woods’ *

If you want to add more textures later, just get your library open in the Materials Browser and click *'Create'*, then carry on as before. 

That’s it! 

If you want some wood textures to add, you could ask Tim nicely and he will mail you a nice collection of texture tiles  - see his thread here

Cheers, 
Neil


----------



## wizer (11 May 2005)

ooo very clever! I'd love a copy of those textures


----------



## Philly (11 May 2005)

Dont forget you can resize the textures after applying them, so you can get the grain "to scale".
Right click and select texture>position.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## Neil (11 May 2005)

Tim has very kindly given permission for me to post the textures to UploadIt - you can download them here (277KB Zip)

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## tim (11 May 2005)

Neil":2j90nnin said:


> Tim has very kindly given permission for me to post the textures to UploadIt - you can download them here (277KB Zip)



Let me rephrase that:

"Tim is too lazy and with a crappy 56k connection to be able to email it to everyone so Neil has kindly agreed to host the file on his Uploadit site!"

Cheers

T


----------



## Knot Competent (12 May 2005)

Philly, please explain what to do with the four coloured thingies in order to get the grain looking realistic on a piece of wood, after right clicking and selecting texture - resize?

Thanks - I'm not very intuitive with computers! which is why my son calls me a dumb-ass.

John


----------



## Philly (12 May 2005)

John
The tutorial videos are fantastic! Have a look here...
http://www.sketchup.com/training/tutorials.php?cat=13

The one for you is "manipulating textures",
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## tim (13 May 2005)

Philly":2849xewk said:


> The tutorial videos are fantastic! Have a look here...
> http://www.sketchup.com/training/tutorials.php?cat=13



Philly - I'd never seen these. Apart from the very irritating voice over they are really helpful. Thanks for pointing them out.

Cheers

Tim


----------

